# Solved: Weird grey box on screen



## mathgirl7 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm using Windows 7 logged in as an administrator account, but not the main administrator account. I keep getting this weird grey box that's open in my programs list (when I hit Alt+Tab), but not an application on Task Manager. It doesn't show up on my desktop until I use Alt+Tab to switch to it (here  is the image I see from that), when it appears on my desktop and doesn't disappear (see this screenshot). It won't let me click on it; refreshing the desktop doesn't get rid of it either. I tried closing a couple processes on Task Manager, but couldn't figure out what it was.

It's more annoying than anything. I've restarted my computer before, but it's always there when I use Alt+Tab even if it's not stuck on my desktop. Any suggestions??


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Haven't seen anything like this before !
Make a new User Account and login.
Maybe it solved.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you seeing that grey box in Safe Mode?

*How to Start your Computer in Safe Mode*


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Has this been resolved?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Just guessing but the grey box looks about the same size as the weather window so maybe they are related in some way.

What happens if you turn the weather gadget off then refresh the destop ?


----------



## mathgirl7 (Jun 11, 2012)

I figured it out - there was an update program that was hanging around. Thanks!


----------

